
The Uber effect: Seattle taxi industry revenue dipped 28% in past 2 years - aaronbrethorst
http://www.geekwire.com/2015/the-uber-effect-seattle-taxi-industry-revenue-dipped-28-in-past-two-years/
======
jseliger
I used to live in Seattle. The taxis were horrible: everything from attempting
to hail a cab to calling the dispatch to the condition of the cabs to waiting
for them. The Uber critics seem to forget how bad the industry Uber is
disrupting actually is (or was).

Last time I visited I also noticed something interesting: fewer of my
(remaining) friends there had cars. Many took buses to work but retained cars
for the usual, occasional reasons. Now it's much easier to have reliable
transport at times when Seattle's buses are inconvenient (which is really
anytime after 7 p.m.).

------
pm24601
Lets see a competitor that has no restrictions against the taxicab companies.

And is it any wonder that the unrestricted competitor wins?

